# p0336 code 2011 1.4



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes of a P0336 code include: 

Bad crank sensor Broken reluctor ring (missing teeth, debris lodged in ring) 
Reluctor ring dislodged/stripped from it's stationary location 
Wiring harness chafing causing short 
Wiring open in CKP circuit

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0336


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

P0336 is crankshaft sensor performance. It can related to the sensor, the wiring, the ECM or a mechanical engine fault.

Do you have a scan tool that can read data?


----------

